# Look Who Leads The Posters, Now!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - EE4308, that's enuff!









Professor, DO SOMETHING!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like the lead changes every few minutes, better post faster


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whoa!

Just picked off tdvffjohn on the all time list!









Hey, John.... I'll race ya to camping479!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey,


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

board is


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

slowing me


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Just picked off tdvffjohn on the all time list!
> 
> ...


Oh sure. The Daily Board isn't important to you any more, eh?

John's gonna getcha!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

DOWN!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Just picked off tdvffjohn on the all time list!
> 
> ...





















































....and only 1593 more 'till you guys reach Jolly. I want to be here for those fireworks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> DOWN!!!!
> [snapback]71200[/snapback]​


Who thought flood control was a good thing-y, anyway? Must have been someone from Gulfbreeze....I understand the traffic over there is really heavy.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > DOWN!!!!
> ...


Gonna have to go over to Gulfbreezers and be post champ there......Not near as many people!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Invite them to our rally Steve.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Gonna have to go over to Gulfbreezers and be post champ there......Not near as many people!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]71220[/snapback]​


Can't possible be near as much fun, either. No thanks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna have to go over to Gulfbreezers and be post champ there......Not near as many people!!!
> ...


I'm sure someone there would go head to head with ya!!!

















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Invite them to our rally Steve.
> [snapback]71222[/snapback]​


We just need another supply of Outbacker stickers from 6pack to turn those wanna-be OB's into the real thing....

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

really


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HUH?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

do


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

play


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I Know


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

hardball,


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

too


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Swing and a miss


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

you?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

funny.......















shy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nah


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Swing and a miss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you are planning on a late night, John!
I've got three time zones on ya!









And I get up really early!

The game is afoot!

Happy Posting,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I will concede early, daughter has basketball practice.









You started it!!!









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Its been awfully quiet from Wolfwood.....

She must be on the way home from work.....

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I will concede early, daughter has basketball practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww!!!!

The only real question is, are either of us as shameless as Wolfwood?








(Just kidding, wolfie!)









We have a long way to go, and I for one look forward to a lively winter around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe she needs a laptop


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Maybe she needs a laptop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she needs a laptop
> ...


Just watchin'


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

and


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> and
> [snapback]71275[/snapback]​


and What? action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

eating


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

my


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

O I C


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

grape


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

post nuts!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I will concede early, daughter has basketball practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty lame - John! That doesn't require concession! That simply requires rescheduling (of the practice) OR faster driving so you can get back to your 'puter.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kids!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The only real question is, are either of us as shameless as Wolfwood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m sorry, I ll see what I can do









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Kids!!!
> [snapback]71287[/snapback]​


Ma-a-a-a-a-a-m


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The only real question is, are either of us as shameless as Wolfwood?Â








(Just kidding, wolfie!)Â








------------------------

Nice, try - Dougie. But they all know who my Professor(s) are!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My girls actually expect supper tonight!!! Told them to raid the snack drawer, I m busy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> My girls actually expect supper tonight!!! Told them to raid the snack drawer, I m busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now - I don't have 2-leggeds - but it seems to me that it's not quite legit to use your children as shields. Even if it does work like a charm and they only complain until they pass out from hunger. Just a thought ....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, If I have to move one more of these threads...









Everyone wants to have a high post count...but this is getting crazy.

If you feel the need to drive your post count up, while not really contributing anything valid to the forum...please do so in the *OFF TOPIC DISCUSSION* forum.

I'm not always posting relevant stuff, nor am I the forum Gestopo. I like humor and getting to know the members too.

Please folks, keep it real. And if not, put 'er in the right spot. It will make it easier for folks to find what they need here at OUTBACKERS.

Thank you.

~end of rant~


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> post nuts!
> [snapback]71282[/snapback]​


I am too!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> while not really contributing anything valid to the forum


I can appreciate the sentiment Jolly. In the past I have always tried to make my posts at least argueably worthwhile, and I will be the first to admit in the last few of weeks I have strayed from the straight and narrow...

But I reject the notion that this contributes nothing to the forum. It contributes a great deal of entertainment value that is helping see a lot of us through a long, dark, offseason.

How many times can we discuss and rediscuss mis-labeled tanks, W/D hitch tuning and the like before those topics cease to contribute?

It's the off-season now. Most of us will not have any significant camping or Outbacking issues to discuss for at least a couple of months. So why not have a little fun? It's that or just sign-off the forum altogether until the snow melts, and what purpose does that serve our little community?









I for one, can stand a little silliness. And I am sure - come Spring - sanity will return.

And with that, I yield the soap box!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I can appreciate the sentiment Jolly. In the past I have always tried to make my posts at least argueably worthwhile, and I will be the first to admit in the last few of weeks I have strayed from the straight and narrow...
> 
> But I reject the notion that this contributes nothing to the forum. It contributes a great deal of entertainment value that is helping see a lot of us through a long, dark, offseason.
> 
> ...


Well said Doug. I have been a part of above said "silliness" and agree completely that we all just want to go camping but can't. To your point Jolly I also agree this needs to be kept in the Off Topic section. Post count means absolutely nothing to me but it is kind of fun to type and make someone else laugh, it takes the edge off after a long boring day at work.

Another board I belong to has a policy setup that all posts in the off topic section do not count toward your post count because a lot of newbies believe the more posts you have the more knowledge you posses. Now I'm not saying that should happen but it is an option if you so choose.

Now back to the emoticons









Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfwood here. I have just returned home after an 1 1/2 drive from work. Thinking mostly of Jolly's message, together with the comraderie on this Forum and the fun that I believe most of us have had over the past few weeks. Not often that a group of adults can truly play! I do agree that this play should not interfere with the informative benefits of Outbackers and I don't believe there has been any intention of doing that. The 2 threads that Jolly moved were started to recognize the contributions of one our members - also relative new to Outbackers, like myself. I do apologize if I used the wrong Forum. Perhaps we all went a bit over the edge but, as Doug said - its winter and, well, there's not alot of caming going on in much of the country. In fact, many of us bought our TTs and joined Outbackers after our respective camping seasons were over. We won't be camping in our new TTs for several months. ...and yet, this community is growing and giving us all a little something to hang onto until Spring. I have had a good deal of fun smiling recently and have enjoyed helping others do the same. PeterPan had it right - I refuse to "grow up" but I also have no intention to offend. I do apologize if that was a result.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It's ok to be silly. (I'm a Parrothead, remember?) I have a longer off-season than many on the planet...and enjoy a good time myself. Fun is good.

Just help a brother out, and keep 'em organized. Perhaps we need more LIVE CHAT parties!

I am a Moderator, and some of the things I do or say are not just *MY*opinions, beliefs, or directions. They are in direct response to other Moderators, site owner, or complaints/requests from the membership.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> It's ok to be silly. (I'm a Parrothead, remember?) I have a longer off-season than many on the planet...and enjoy a good time myself. Fun is good.
> 
> Just help a brother out, and keep 'em organized. Perhaps we need more LIVE CHAT parties!
> 
> ...


Point well taken







Thanks for understanding Jolly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well put, Jolly.

And I for one appreciate the efforts you, Vern and all the other moderators put into keeping this site the great place it is. Thank you, and keep up the good work!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jolly, thanks for keeping our noses clean!!









Friends don't let friends post irresponsibly.


----------

